# guess that celebrity



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL....Phil & April


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

the margera's. was bam about?


do you know them personally?


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*



bkvj said:


> the margera's. was bam about?
> 
> didn't see Bam.
> 
> do you know them personally?


No, just met them


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

here is the next one.
http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/2130/nopipitt014cm6.jpg


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Hulk Hogan & his Daughter ? LOL


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know but she's sporting some big....calves 
lol...........Vinny


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*



Snowfiend said:


> Hulk Hogan & his Daughter ? LOL


DING DING we have a winner.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thats cool.

how did you get to meet ape and phil though, what are they doing at some kinda modified car show. hulk hogan i can understand because his son drifts now


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Have you seen hogans sons supra! it is stupidly modified for his age and i am jealous!


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*Nick hogan debuted his new car-350Z*

http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/5301/nopipitt001fp0.jpg


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

willrobdon said:


> Have you seen hogans sons supra! it is stupidly modified for his age and i am jealous!


yes, I know the car they duplicated to the same standards. Crazy money. And I see Somerset is your location. What state?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

willrobdon said:


> Have you seen hogans sons supra! it is stupidly modified for his age and i am jealous!


That's what plenty of $$$$$$$'s can do for you.

Hulk Hogans daughter is gorgeous :smokin:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Bill Oddie and his Bird .........?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gtr34serge said:


> yes, I know the car they duplicated to the same standards. Crazy money. And I see Somerset is your location. What state?


somerset in the UK:wavey:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yep defanitly looks like Hogans daughter, I can't beleive she is only my age (16) she is absolutly stunning for 16. and yea I was watching the TV Show 'Hogan Knows Best' and his 15 year old (at the time) son's Toyota Supra is crazy


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

did bam cut a hole in your roof.. and make it the first gtr in the us with sunroof...


will u be in the southeast of US for anything in this following year.. with your car?


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

what show was this?


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*.*



KINGLEH said:


> did bam cut a hole in your roof.. and make it the first gtr in the us with sunroof...
> 
> 
> will u be in the southeast of US for anything in this following year.. with your car?


should be at NOPI nats next month in hot Lanta. Will you be there?


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

Fujiyama said:


> what show was this?


Nopi Drift event in Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

gtr34serge said:


> yes, I know the car they duplicated to the same standards. Crazy money. And I see Somerset is your location. What state?



Somerset UK my friend, it's a county! :chuckle: 

and yes Hogans daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

for all his achievements, i dont believe he ever did beat the undertaker in the royal rumble ......*sigh* those were the days...............


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

matty32 said:


> for all his achievements, i dont believe he ever did beat the undertaker in the royal rumble ......*sigh* those were the days...............


You saying it's fixed ? I dont belive it:chuckle:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

gtr34serge said:


> should be at NOPI nats next month in hot Lanta. Will you be there?


ide like too,,, but ima be out in salt lake city that weekend...

its to bad..


----------



## adamr34 (Apr 24, 2011)

by far the best looking r34 ever, i have seen this thing in person, if anyone has info on this car please call or text me 718-825-4678 i know this is a late post but i am a die hard fan of this car and know where it is currently located.


----------

